
Does John Conway Hate His Game of Life? [video] - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8kUJL04ELA
======
alphonse23
That's an awesome vid. God I'd love to have John Conway as a professor -- I
wouldn't think anything badly of him.

That whole web series is actually pretty awesome: Numberphile. Also check out
Computerphile and pretty much everything under Brady's youtube channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A)

------
the_cat_kittles
i love when he says "well, now im getting old, my capacity for hatred is
getting less i suppose" ...i hope that happens to me too

------
3rd3
That guy has an incredibly dry humor. In another video he says right out that
he's horribly bored by the interview.

